# صرخه خاطيء



## mera22 (24 يونيو 2009)

:smi411:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يارب............. 
ليه كل ما اقرب منك ...الاقى قلبى بعيد
وكل مااقول انا ابنك ... الاقى المى يزيد
الحزن اصبح حياتى ... والشوك دربىالوحيد

يارب أنا محتاج لك .. أنا حاولت انى ارجع لك بذاتى وفشلت.. 
يامااخذت قرارات انى ابطل الخطيه..... ومعرفتش. 
أنا جاى النهارده.... 
مش علشاناخد قرار من تانى انى ابتدى معاك بدايه جد
أنا جاى أقولك " ابتدى انت فى' " 
ابتدى انت غصب عنى. مشينى فى طريقك غصب عنى
انا بسلملك ارادتى ... مش انتادتنى الحريه . 
انا باشكرك عليها .وباقولك من فضلك يارب استلم حريتى. 
ومشينى فى طريقك غصب عنى. 
انا يارب مش عارف مصلحه نفسى.. لكن انت يا رباللى عارف مصلحتى. 

ها ستفيد ايه لو ربحت العالم .؟ وخسرت نفسى
وخسرتكانت
........... 
عسل العالم عمره ما ينفع ..يجرى ايه لو دست عليه
بسكلامك هو اللى بيشبع.ساعدنى ارجع واشبع بيه . 
..... 
توبنى يارب فأتوب
اعطنى الرغبه فى ان اتوب
ليك كل مجد وكرامه من الان والى الابد .........أمين
لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصلاة  الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## VENA* (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووعه 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora_jesus (25 يونيو 2009)

__


----------



## marmora_jesus (25 يونيو 2009)




----------



## marmora_jesus (25 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع جميل ياعسل


----------



## zezza (25 يونيو 2009)

> انا جاى أقولك " ابتدى انت فى' "
> ابتدى انت غصب عنى. مشينى فى طريقك غصب عنى
> انا بسلملك ارادتى ... مش انتادتنى الحريه .


امين 
جميل جدا يا قمرة 
ربنا يباركك 
و تكون صلواتنا رائحة بخور عطرة امام رب المجد


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب معكم


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*

آمين
صلاه رائعه جدا جدا


شكرا ليكم


الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> يارب أنا محتاج لك .. أنا حاولت انى ارجع لك بذاتى وفشلت..
> ياما اخذت قرارات انى ابطل الخطيه..... ومعرفتش.
> أنا جاى النهارده....
> مش علشان اخد قرار من تانى انى ابتدى معاك بدايه جد
> ...


*يااااااااااااه ما اجمل صلاتك...*
*أنا حاولت انى ارجع لك بذاتى وفشلت*
*ياما اخذت قرارات انى ابطل الخطيه..... ومعرفتش*
*أنا جاى النهارده....* 
*ابتدى انت غصب عنى. مشينى فى طريقك غصب عنى*
*نيالك مع يسوع...*
*الرب ينور دربك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------

